# David Copperfield



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

My brother and I got tickets to go see David Copperfield preform at the end of the month. I believe this will be my 4th or 5th time seeing him in my short 14 (almost 15!) years so far. Anyways, I'm really excited to see him again! I think he's a great entertainer, and is origional with his illusions. Anyone else like him or planning on seeing him?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Haven't seen him, but I have seen Lance Burton. Awesome show.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Have always wanted to see this 'magic man', and have thought about taking the short drive to Las Vegas to take in a show, but the prices - my word!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I've seen Lance Burton on tv, and it was fun to watch, but live it must be a lot better. Live magic is hard to parallel.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I went last wednesday, it was an awsome show! I can't say its the best that I've ever seen him do, but I still was very impressed. Between his patter and illusions, he had the audience rivited. One of his best illusions were appearing in a box, which was shown to be empty, on a motorcycle. I had seen nearly all the tricks before, but they still are very impressive. Then after the show, we waited around for about an hour and got to meet him and got a picture taken with him. He puts on quite a show.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I had seen him in Chicago a few years ago while we were at transworld ( he was next door and we only had to walk from our hotel 
It was a great show.
He's going to be here in MI this April, so we bought tickets(Christmas presents) to the show for the rest of our family to see him with us.

Jeff


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sounds cool, have a great time!


----------

